# Dimmer para auto (12 voltios)



## criscob83 (Oct 27, 2005)

hola, tengo una duda:
como puedo hacer para que el foco interior de mi auto apague lentamente, tengo la idea de con un capacitor, pero tenía una formula donde relacionaba una constante de tiempo pero no recuerdo,
agradecería si alguien pudiera ayudarme
hasta luego y gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hola Criscob83

Aquí hay un circuito para hacer lo que quieres.
Está sacado de :  http://www.uashem.com/pageid-72.html

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Oct 28, 2005)

tengo otra duda los presets ajustan el tiempo en que quiero que se apague el foto o tengo que estar calibrandolos seguido??
el icse alimenta con 12 v cierto?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 28, 2005)

Si, con el primer preset  (220K) ajustas el régimen de carga /descarga del circuito RC que es lo que te da el tiempo de fade out y entra como seguidor de señal al operacional. Una vez que lo ajustes a tu gusto, lo dejas así para siempre o hasta que decidas moverlos. Con el preset de adelante ajustas el encendido de la bombilla.

¿El _icse_ es el ua741?. Si es así, si, la alimentación es 12V en la pata 7 y tierra en la 4, tal como lo muestra el circuito. Ese amplificador operacional es común así es que no debe ser dificil para tí encontrarlo.

El switch es uno de los pulsadores de las puertas.

Saludos.


----------



## joaquin (May 16, 2009)

tambien se puede realizar con un bt137 y un disparador el dimmer no?


----------



## unleased! (May 20, 2009)

joaquin dijo:
			
		

> tambien se puede realizar con un bt137 y un disparador el dimmer no?


 No, eso valdría en corriente alterna pero no en continua.


----------



## joaquin (Jun 3, 2009)

ah es cierto, en cuanto al preset una vez que lo ajustas ya no lo moves mas (salvo que quieras cambiar el tiempo de carga del capacitor nuevamente)


----------



## PATOMU (Jul 10, 2009)

y como hago al reves? para que se encienda lentamente ?
alguien que me ayude necesito un circuito para una lampara de 12 v que se vaya encendiendo lentamente la luz


----------



## shespeare (Dic 5, 2009)

solo colooca un condensador para qe encienda lentamentes tu lamparaaaaaaa


----------



## phoenix85 (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola, lo que necesitaria yo es que encienda lentamente y tambien se apague lentamente, que se podria modificar en este circuito para que haga eso? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## bofocastillo (Dic 18, 2009)

Generalmente los switch de las puertas están conectados a tierra (masa), por lo que el circuito de arriba no funcionaría.

El atenuador que viene en la pag. principal de AUTOTRONICA (*el de 426ivan*) funciona muy bien y es muy barato de armar, lo recomiendo, sólo que la liga del cto ya no está disponible, pero envíale un mensaje al autor y él, muy amablemente, te lo envía., Así le hice yo.

Para que se encienda lentamente te dejo una liga:

http://www.elektor.es/revistas/2009/julio-agosto/encendido-lento.994158.lynkx

Sólo tienes que registrarte (darte de alta) para que puedas bajar el artículo.

Saludos


----------

